# arm pain



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 5, 2008)

for about a week I have had pain in my right arm, mainly from the elbow up.

a couple days ago, as I was catching a door that the wind blew open, I felt a sharp pain in my right hand. I have been putting absorbine jr on it, helps a little.should I go see a dr. about this?

I'm thinking I pulled a muscle, or bruised one


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 5, 2008)

I think arm pain is worthy of a dr's trip. Even if you think you did something to cause it, don't take chances. 

Usually arm pain is simple muscle fatigue, but if you have any chest pain or shortness of breath associated, you shouldn't hesitate to get to an ER. 

It's just not something you should try to self-diagnose, nor should anyone here be attempting to do that for you.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 5, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> I think arm pain is worthy of a dr's trip. Even if you think you did something to cause it, don't take chances.
> 
> Usually arm pain is simple muscle fatigue, but if you have any chest pain or shortness of breath associated, you shouldn't hesitate to get to an ER.
> 
> It's just not something you should try to self-diagnose, nor should anyone here be attempting to do that for you.




no chest pain or breathing problems at all, other than this arm pain, I'm in good health

would I go see My regular Dr, or a chiro / pain specialist? thanks for the info


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 5, 2008)

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> no chest pain or breathing problems at all, other than this arm pain, I'm in good health
> 
> would I go see My regular Dr, or a chiro / pain specialist? thanks for the info



Personally I'd start with your regular PCP or GP, and see what they say. They can always refer you out if it needs more care.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 5, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Personally I'd start with your regular PCP or GP, and see what they say. They can always refer you out if it needs more care.



thanks, I'll get an appointment set up,will see what they will do
at the least, some kind of prescription may be written


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 9, 2008)

a little update, actually,the pain is more centered in the elbow area, I'm still in the process of trying to get an appointment set up


----------



## comperic2003 (Jan 9, 2008)

I am no doctor, but if you can still extend your elbow, it is probably not nerve damage, so I will say it is possibly some joint damage.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 9, 2008)

I can extend it, but it does hurt doing so. also if I accidentally bump it, it hurts also.I have an appointment next thurs afternoon. 

it's likely I'll be put on some type of cortisone medication


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Jan 10, 2008)

I would bet a predisone pack..It helps take down the inflammation and relieve the pain...


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 17, 2008)

just got back from doc, and he said it was tendonitis, and he gave me a sample pack (a 2 week supply) of Celebrex 200mg capsules to try.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 17, 2008)

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> should I go see a dr. about this?



I'm not a doctor, but since you asked this question on a public message board, I'll respond. No, don't go see a doctor -- see a witch doctor! Ask him to utter some chants, then crack an egg over your head. I'm sure that will ensure an accurate diagnosis. Hope that helps!


----------



## Jes (Jan 17, 2008)

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> just got back from doc, and he said it was tendonitis, and he gave me a sample pack (a 2 week supply) of Celebrex 200mg capsules to try.



too bad they can't shoot you full of that stuff that makes you fat! I bet you'd love that!


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 17, 2008)

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> just got back from doc, and he said it was tendonitis, and he gave me a sample pack (a 2 week supply) of Celebrex 200mg capsules to try.


I've gotten that before from staying on the computer too long.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 17, 2008)

Jes said:


> too bad they can't shoot you full of that stuff that makes you fat! I bet you'd love that!



Celebrex causes weight gain???? I didn't know that. hmmmmmm that's very interesting.


----------

